# Wie nichtbenötigte Grafiktreiber deinstallieren?

## 3PO

Allo Zusammen,

Ich wollte navh einem Kernel Update module-rebuild rebuild ausführen, leider lässt sich aber x11-drivers/ati-drivers nicht übersetzen und bricht mit u.g. Fehler ab.

Nun ist es aber so, dass ich gar keine ATI Karte in meinem System habe.

Deshalb nun die Frage.

Wie werde ich die ATI Treiber sicher los? Gibt es dafür evtl. ein Useflag?

```
vdr02 ~ # module-rebuild rebuild

** Preparing to merge modules:

** Packages which I will emerge are:

        =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501

        =media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2

        =app-misc/lirc-0.8.4

        =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09

        =media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25

5 4 ^C

vdr02 ~ #
```

```
[...]

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [kmod_build] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3225:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2440:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.26-gentoo-r3 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/log/portage/x11-drivers:ati-drivers-8.501:20081130-080816.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/data/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 *

vdr02 ~ #
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Wie werde ich die ATI Treiber sicher los? Gibt es dafür evtl. ein Useflag?

 

ja, den VIDEO_CARDS= eintrag in der make.conf

----------

## 3PO

Der Eintrag sieht im Moment bei mir so aus:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev fglrx mga nv nvidia v4l vesa vga vmware hda-intel"
```

Wie sollte er denn ausehen, das die ATI-Treiber nicht installiert werden?

-ati funktioniert nicht.

```
vdr02 / # emerge -avuDN world

Invalid '-' operator in non-incremental variable 'VIDEO_CARDS': '-ati'
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Der Eintrag sieht im Moment bei mir so aus:
> 
> ```
> VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev fglrx mga nv nvidia v4l vesa vga vmware hda-intel"
> ```
> ...

 

lol sorry, du beschwerst dich das ati-drivers installiert wird aber hast "fglrx" in deiner variable stehen?

du hast scheinbar alle möglichen grafikkarten aktiviert und zusätzlich noch eine soundkarte als graka treiber...

hda-intel gehört in die alsa variable und _nicht_ in die video_cards variable.

werf ati und fglrx aus deiner variable raus, evtl acuh noch mga und vmware (wenn du gentoo nicht in einer VM benutzt)

EDIT: wenn du eine matrox benutzt muss mga glaub ich drin bleibenLast edited by AmonAmarth on Sun Nov 30, 2008 10:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Hast du wirklich ne intel und ne nvidia drinnen, und beide brauchst du?

Ansonsten sollte der Eintrag fglrx raus, das ist nämlich für ati  :Smile: 

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Schreib doch ma rein was du für eine Graka drin hast.

Sebastian

----------

## 3PO

Eingebaut ist eine: NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS, 256 MB, 64 Bit PCIe 

Den Eintrag hda-intel habe ich deshalb drin, weil ich ein ASUS  P5B DeLuxe Mainboard habe und die OnBoard Soundkarte eine Intel HD Audio ist.

Ich wusste nun nicht ob der Eintrag dafür gebraucht wird oder nicht.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Eingebaut ist eine: NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS, 256 MB, 64 Bit PCIe 
> 
> Den Eintrag hda-intel habe ich deshalb drin, weil ich ein ASUS  P5B DeLuxe Mainboard habe und die OnBoard Soundkarte eine Intel HD Audio ist.
> 
> Ich wusste nun nicht ob der Eintrag dafür gebraucht wird oder nicht.

 

also, es gibt eine ALSA_CARDS variable, allerdings benötigst du dir nur wenn du auch das alsa-driver ebuild verwendest, das ebuild verwendest du aber nicht wenn du den treiber im kernel hast!

in deine VIDEO_CARDS variable gehört, großzügig im bezug auf die treiberauswahl, "nvidia nv vesa vga". nicht mehr und nicht weniger. danach wird ati-drivers dir nicht mehr über den weg laufen

----------

